# Help with my Denon AVR-1912 Receiver



## spdjnky (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Can someone give me some help hooking up this receiver to my Directv and my PC.I have a HP touchsmart 310 that has only one mini jack out for sound.I have hooked that up to a Sound Blaster external sound card.
All I want to do is listen to music from my pc and watch TV with the 7.1 speakers in my garage.
I need to start from the begining and understand the hookups.
Dam I'm going on 59 and still don't get this stuff so any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Phil


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS Phil! :wave:

Just so I am clear, are you trying to use the HP 310 as a display or do you have a TV that you are using for display?


----------



## spdjnky (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Proscan TV for the display.I just want to play my music collection from my pc.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Soundblaster makes a nice USB external sound card with 5.1 analog outs:

http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-XFi-Surround-5.1/M/B0044DEDCA.htm

Is something like this what you are using now?

Can you run HDMI to the garage and buy a receiver that will decode 7.1 for you?


----------



## spdjnky (Jun 20, 2012)

Simaler I have this one.
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD Sound Card


----------



## spdjnky (Jun 20, 2012)

I have this one.
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD Sound Card


----------

